# Changing bulbs on Rear Side Marker Lights



## mindless06795 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have an 2000 Maxima SE. Do I have to remove part of the rear bumper cover to change the bulbs in my Rear Side Marker Lights?
Thanks


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

mindless06795 said:


> I have an 2000 Maxima SE. Do I have to remove part of the rear bumper cover to change the bulbs in my Rear Side Marker Lights?
> Thanks


No, just pop the lenses out using flat-head screw driver wrapped in a towel. Make sure you push/pry from the side that is closer to the middle of the car and exert pressure towards the rear of the car. 

Edit: Its on Page 8-29 of your owner's manual: 

http://www.courtesyparts.com/nissan-manual/pdf/2000-Nissan-Maxima.pdf


----------

